# Purple spilo cf ???



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Hi every1,

It's been 2 weeks I got this 3" fish and I have almost no doubt it is a CF. Fact is it is really purple as you can see







(no specific light, no flash, it's just like on the pic)










Have you ever heard of such a variotype ?

The only thing I know about collection area is : Brazil (I know it's big)









Adrien


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> french toast Posted on Mar 1 2004, 03:00 PM
> Hi every1,
> 
> It's been 2 weeks I got this 3" fish and* I have almost no doubt it is a CF.* Fact is it is really purple as you can see (no specific light, no flash, it's just like on the pic)


I don't know, would be nice to see tail though. I enhanced the photo more and saw only the dark "V" and what looks like a light terminal band. The scutes (belly serrae) don't appear large enough and if the fish is Brazilian (SPILO CF is Peru), doubt it would be SPILO CF. Nice eye though


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Reseambles S.Marginatus


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

> I don't know, would be nice to see tail though. I enhanced the photo more and saw only the dark "V" and what looks like a light terminal band. The scutes (belly serrae) don't appear large enough and if the fish is Brazilian (SPILO CF is Peru), doubt it would be SPILO CF. Nice eye though


All right all right









I'll take some more pics tonight (fish looks better now) and try to know where it comes from exactly









Thanks


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

That's a sweet looking fish. Wouldn't it still be just a CF of spilopleura? What I mean is that the common name spilo CF itself is a Complex Form of spiloplera, not a seperate species. So the purple would be still another, seperate spilo CF right? Not a varient to the fish we commonly know as spilo CF? Am I gathering this correctly? Wouldn't a SB spilo and a Purple diamond spilo, maculatus and ruby red spilo all be spilo CF's?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> traumatic Posted on Mar 1 2004, 04:23 PM
> That's a sweet looking fish. Wouldn't it still be just a CF of spilopleura? What I mean is that the common name spilo CF itself is a Complex Form of spiloplera, not a seperate species. So the purple would be still another, seperate spilo CF right? Not a varient to the fish we commonly know as spilo CF? Am I gathering this correctly? Wouldn't a


To be perfectly honest, I'd prefer SPILO CF discontinued for the Peru fish. Its misleading since that species is not even a spilopleura. And yes, you are right, the complex of spilopleura consists of vario-types from different localities which would include; S. maculatus, S. spilopleura (all color forms), S. medinai, S. neveriensis, and I think S. marginatus. What makes them a complex is their strong resemblence to Pygocentrus nattereri, hence, complex form. Where the Peru fish gets intertwined is not being fully examined, that is until Jegu 2000 reviewed it. I'm fairly certain SPILO CF (once called red-throat diamond piranha) is S. altispinis. Certainly the fish also meets the description of S. sanchezi but that name was never mentioned in Jegu comparison study though both fishes are limited to Peru. So everyone reading what I'm statiing here, consider dropping spilo CF and stick with its original common name which is; red-throat diamond piranha. As for sci name; S. altispinis seems appropriate until I'm proven wrong.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

You proven wrong... Wow!!! you have become quite the comedian





















































I am sure you have much more behind you hypothesis. Someday I hope to learn classification as well as you. But for now.. I just watch and learn...


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Sorry for the delay, here is a pic of the tail Frank :










Hope it helps


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Well you have me stumped. The tail certainly is not spilopleura or maculatus. The enhanced image of the upper photo looks like SPILO CF (or S. altispinis) and that is a Peru fish. Are you certain of the collection area? S. altispinis is known from Amazon basin, Pitinga, though it is possible it might be elsewhere. That's why I hate doing ID's from photos and not knowing the exact river collected.


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Well Frank, I'm actually not sure of anything anymore. I though the fish was collected in Brasil but I just learnt the guy who shipped him (based near Belem) also work with several resellers everywhere in SA. So it can come from anywhere











> That's why I hate doing ID's from photos and not *knowing the exact river collected*.


That would be too easy lazy boy







(jk)


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

I would like to add that many piranha in the wild exhibit a very vivid PURPLE coloration when first captured. This includes rhombeus, and even elongatus. I'll try to find some pics to illustrate. Occassionally, they retain this color, but I think it more a function of diet, and/or natural sunlight, than a distinctive, species related, coloration.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I am a big fan of this "purple" spilo cf/ altisipins . I got my first as the lfs "black",
in 99'. The fish started looking purple at about 4-4.5 inches. I have bought 5 fish,
sizes 5-6inches, all displaying some purple tint to their flanks. The catch is that 
only 2 really resembled each other! Is there a "purple"varient of these spilos in 
different country/river systems?


----------

